# cheap condo



## james kearns (Feb 27, 2012)

looking for furnished condo around 1000ringitt a/c pool 2bed within 1 km lrt Kuala lumpur area


----------



## jayapuvan (Mar 22, 2013)

*Master bedroom,attached bath*

For Rent

Master Bed room
Kelana D’Putera Condominium
SS 7/26 , 2nd Floor Unit.
5 minutes walking distance to Paradigm Mall
Near Kelana Jaya LRT
Near 24 shops,24 hour restaurants,Medical centre,Clinic,

1148 square feet

1 Master bedroom (with fan and air-condition unit)
1 Attached Bathroom
Hall,Dining,Kitchen,Washing area

Internet

Fully Furnished

1 x Double Bed
1 x Cupboard
1 x Tables
8 x Chairs
2 x Kitchen Cabinets
1 x TV
1 x Washing Machine
1 x Fridge
1 x Stove
1 x Snooker Table

Condominium Facilities

Sauna,Adult and children Swimming Pool , Tennis & Squash
courts,Gymnasium,Restaurants,Convinience Store,Day Care Centre,Jogging
Track,Barbeque Pit,Multi Purpose Hall/Badminton Court,Aerobics
Room,Children Playground ,Laundry Mart, Surau and etc,

RM 775 .Available 1st April or before.
Call Jaya 0162331752 or


----------



## james kearns (Feb 27, 2012)

Read thread .... What a ****... Need two bed plus condo.. Not a room.


----------

